# new member



## the dish (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi! This is my first post on the board. I have been at a dead end job for 20+ years but my passion is cooking. I want to start my own (small) catering company. I want to go to cullinary school but with a full time job, does anyone know of a school I can attend and still keep my job. I am in Southern California. Also, other than culinary school, is there other options?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Dish and welcome! 

I'll move your post to the culinary students/culinary schools forum as it's mostly about that.

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------



## susanbrooks (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi dish,

You may find directory listings for culinary schools in the web especially in your area...


----------

